# Enclosure help for large Centipede



## tonypace2009 (Jul 14, 2015)

I finally aquired a large scolopendra heros castaneceps Centipede. I would like to see a few enclosures  for over 6" centipedes to get a few ideas on housing one of these giants. I am new to centipedes but have been keeping smaller ones for about a year now. I have a 5 gallon aquarium  but would like a few other ideas. I haven't measured this centipede yet but it is possibly over 7". I am thinking on the lines of clear enclosures for viewing. Thanks any help would be appreciated . I will post picture when I get back to Louisiana


----------



## FireSpider (Jul 14, 2015)

I had a centipede of similar size and type a long time ago and my only advice is to make absolutely sure you don't choose a cage that has ventilation slits (as opposed to tiny holes). No matter how much smaller the slits seem than the centipede, it WILL get through. The same goes for even the tiniest gap around a lid. You could probably make a 5 gallon work with the right kind of lid, either a very tight-fitted metal screen lid (with weights, definitely with weights) or one of those fancy acrylic lids they sell online. My concern would be that once you had bedding in, the space between the bedding and the top would be less than the length of the centipede. Then it could go right over the edge when you opened the cage, and those things are FAST.

I've kept a lot of types of inverts and never met something more motivated to escape, or more capable of escape, than that stupid centipede.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truecreature (Jul 14, 2015)

Would something like a 20 gallon tall work? It's 16 inches high so there'd be some space to work with even if you added in 4-5 inches or so of substrate, and for extra security you could add an acrylic lid like FireSpider mentioned, especially if you can set it up so it locks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a screen top for temporary and I will probably make acrlic top later. I prefere holes to slats myself. I do agree a taller tank like a 20 would be better but I have the smaller tank and I am thinking of something different than a aquarium for permanent enclosure.I am not sure of what Iam looking for that's why I was hopeing to see pictures of enclosures that house large centipedes  for ideas. Thanks for the suggestions. I am fairly new to centipedes so I am adsorbing all this info to my to think about list.


----------



## FireSpider (Jul 15, 2015)

My 5 gal is 10" high, so you should be able to make that work as long as you go easy on the bedding (pretty sure centipedes can't hurt themselves falling like a T). IIRC, centipede feet don't stick to glass like tarantula feet, so as long as it can't reach the lip to hook it's feet it shouldn't come flying out in your face. It'll still get on the lid, but I think they do that by climbing the caulk on the corners of the aquarium. Just make sure that lid is a tight fit and weighted well so the pede can't shift it.


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jul 15, 2015)

*scolopendra heros castaneceps centipede*

I decided to use 5 gallon for now. Iam not sure how to measure a centipede but from head to last segment it is a little over 6" not counting hooked appendages.


----------



## DETHCHEEZ (Jul 16, 2015)

Be careful with using a screen top with a pede
They can easily chew through a screen in no time


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jul 16, 2015)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> Be careful with using a screen top with a pede
> They can easily chew through a screen in no time


I plan on using a piece of acrylic with holes drilled this top is temporary. Thanks for heads up. This screen is the welded diamond pattern. Truly scary thought this monster loose in the house.


----------



## Nich (Jul 16, 2015)

DETHCHEEZ said:


> Be careful with using a screen top with a pede
> They can easily chew through a screen in no time


If that is a steel top in the picture it will be fine. They only chew through the aluminum mesh....not steel. I have several pairs of large pedes, all kept with the steel wire top, there is nothing on a centipede that can penetrate steel.


----------

